# Mercury 9.9 pro kicker issues



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Very puzzling situation today trolling up some eyes. I made one trolling pass with my 2018 9.9 pro kicker that started on the second turn of the key, quit catching fish so decided to reel in lines turn around and go back to where I started to make another pass. 
Well I could not get the my kicker started so just used my electric motor while trying to fix my kicker. Could not figure it out. The really weird part is when I moved the throttle lever forward the motor sounded like it was running and might have been but no water coming out of pee hole. So I pulled the key out and pulled the kill switch and then pull the throttle forward and same thing it sounded like the engine was running. I also tried rope starting it many times and the red light would come on and a little water would start coming out of pee hole.
When I got home I messed with it again the throttle in the forward position with no key making engine run was not going on anymore. But still could not get it started . Its very close to starting starter works and engine starts shaking like when running. Any ideas what might have happened?
To say the least I'm quite upset with this motor, I got it new and only owned it for 7 months and this is the second issue I've had with it. When I got it new the fuel connection was bad and it poured out gas instead of pumping it the engine and needed to be fixed.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Recently my kicker kept quiting after starting fine and running for a while. A quick squeeze of the primer bulb while it about to stall made me realize the primer bulb check valve was defective. Replaced bulb and no more problem. My 90 optimax ran fine before and after. Just a thought. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Could be another fuel issue but that's just one man's guess from the internet, but I'd start with checking to see if it's getting fuel to the plugs and check if your getting fire


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

bumpus said:


> Could be another fuel issue but that's just one man's guess from the internet, but I'd start with check to see if it's getting fuel to the plugs and check if your getting fire


Yea it could be another fuel issue I did not go too deep into figuring out the problem, that's what tomorrow is for. The only way I checked if its getting fuel is I saw there was fuel in the fuel filter which is close to the carb. I pulled both plugs and cleaned them too, no dice. Did not want to try sea foam or starter fluid in the plug holes.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Did the plugs look wet?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

No they looked good, I also rope started with both plugs out to see if I had water in cylinder, the dealer told me if I accidentally left the kicker in the water while running the main motor that it could shoot water into the kicker, this was not the case.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Just me but I'd check the spark and maybe spray some starting fluid in the carb to see if it fired on that. Maybe be a long shot but your kill switch could be messing you up


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan of starting fluid because it has no lubrication in it but c.r.c makes some that does have some lube. I've used seafoam as starting fluid before and it works I've also heard wd.40 works to they both have an octane rating


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bumpus said:


> I'm not a fan of starting fluid because it has no lubrication in it but c.r.c makes some that does have some lube. I've used seafoam as starting fluid before and it works I've also heard wd.40 works to they both have an octane rating


Not a fan of using it on a regular basis either....just in a pinch only.
Always been my thought that if starting fluid is necessary for starting, whether on a cold or hot engine, something needs fixing.
Engine needs three things to run fuel,spark and air. 
Would check one by one that it is getting all three.
Far as spark goes...make sure your oil is not low. Not real familiar with that new of engine but seems there should be a sensor not letting it start if oil tank is low.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Wd40 works. Had water in gas (didn't know at time)one time yrs ago. Motor wouldn't start. Dealer told me try wd40 to see if it would fire. Told me specifically not to use starting fluid on the small outboard. It worked. Added more gas and an additive to tank and boat ran fine all the way through that tank.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

7 months old, take it to the dealer. That's why you buy new stuff.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

If the fuel lines to both of your motors are coming from one main line that splits into two lines, you may need a one-way valve. A one-way check valve between the “y” in the line and the priming bulb for your kicker will keep your main motor from “stealing” fuel from the kicker side. This stealing can cause a vacuum on the kicker side and keep fuel from flowing.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

triton175 said:


> If the fuel lines to both of your motors are coming from one main line that splits into two lines, you may need a one-way valve. A one-way check valve between the “y” in the line and the priming bulb for your kicker will keep your main motor from “stealing” fuel from the kicker side. This stealing can cause a vacuum on the kicker side and keep fuel from flowing.


But a few squeezes of the bulb after shutting down the main motor and prior to starting the kicker would negate the potential issue. I've run one bulb for a decade without issue until I installed a defective bulb recently. Avoiding attwood brand in future. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

The oil level is fine. I thought about that y valve, my buddy's boat has one for the kicker. Mine Does not but was working fine without for a while. I agree I got it take it to the dealer


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I ordered some new spark plugs too see if those help


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Purring like a kitten today. Same plugs . Called dealer, said to try throttle only button, I didn't know I had it, pushed it in and gave it throttle and turned the key, first 3 attempts only ran at half throttle than fourth try no throttle and started right up. 
My old kicker was a tiller and I had to use this technique on it many times to get it started, turn throttle than pull rope, didn't realize a remote steer had this option, I thought if you put it in gear you couldn't crank. Unless you use throttle only.
But both motors always started on the first cold start easily, it has always been the second start after a couple hours of the motor running then tilting up that have been a big pain on occasion to restart. Sometimes not the case they easily start again.. Anyone else notice this?


----------

